# When you make stew: stove top or oven?



## Soma (Jun 15, 2012)

I prefer my meat roasted, esp after browning it on top of stove in cast-iron fp. But my hubby insists that it would be just as tender if I simmer it on top of the stove.

This topic today because it's pretty hot in the house right now, and I'm planning to do up a Moroccan lamb stew for a potluck get-together tomorrow. The lamb was expensive, $27. for 2.5 pounds, so I want it to turn out extra-special.

He says that the oven will heat the house more than a stove-top pot for several hours.

How do you make your stews?


----------



## justplainbill (Jun 15, 2012)

For us the season for oven cooking is rapidly coming to an end.  We do some stews in the heat of summer, but no oven roasting.  A heat diffuser can be helpful when using a Dutch oven on some stove-tops, as can a stove hood that is vented to the outside.


----------



## Soma (Jun 15, 2012)

Right, Bill!

Well we do have a vent hood over the stove, which goes to the outdoors, so I'm guessing the oven will definitely make the house hotter than stovetop.

but, but, but.....roasted meat is soooooo good!

We also have a side-burner on the BBQ, but it will use up a lot of the gas tank, won't it?


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 15, 2012)

For me, it depends on whether I will be around to stir it from time to time. Leaving it on the stove top can cause scorching.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jun 15, 2012)

Do you have a crock pot? I tend to only use the oven in the summer on cooler days...or at night if the temp is dropping overnight. You could grill the meat and then finish it off in a DO on the stovetop.


----------



## leasingthisspace (Jun 15, 2012)

Side burner on gas grill may use up a lot of gas not sure on yours mine doesn't but yours may be different.  I'd do it on stovetop or if I was doing a large amount I'd use my roaster pan out in my charcoal grill. Rack on lowest setting small amount of charcoal.  
For me in the summer at home if it is going to take longer to cook then 10 or 15 minutes I figure out away to cook it outside.  Either gas grill, charcoal grill, or on my smoker.


----------



## CharlieD (Jun 15, 2012)

Bill is right, too hot for stews in the summer. But to answer your question, I START ON THE STOVE TOP, AND THEN FINISH, ACTUALLY DO (oops) most part of cooking in the oven.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jun 15, 2012)

Stove top to brown meat cubes.  Transfer into the slow cooker with veggies and cook until tender.  Pour off juices, make roux, add roux to boiling juices to make a kind of Espanole, add back into the slow cooker.  Correct the seasonings.

Alternate method:  Brown meat in a lightly oiled pressure cooker pot.  Add veggies and water to cover (about 2 cups).  Put the lid on and cook under pressure for 20 to 30 minutes.  Make sauce as done in first method.  Correct the seasonings.

The pressure cooker method will heat your house the least.  It reduces the cooking time by up to 2/3rds, and creates super tender meat.  And the juices from the meat will permeate the potatoes, and other veggies.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 15, 2012)

If you're making a stew (or a pot roast), I don't think it will taste any different whether you cook it in the oven or on the stovetop.  Either way, you're cooking meat and veggies in liquid in a closed container.  The source of the heat is not important.  It's only roasting if it's a big chunk of meat such as a rib roast in an open roasting pan.

I start stews and pot roasts in a cast iron dutch oven on the stove top to brown the meat and get things put together.  As soon as I bring it to a simmer, it goes into the oven to cook.  It's the easiest way to go but will heat up the kitchen.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jun 15, 2012)

When "in season"....start to finish on the stove top!


----------



## pacanis (Jun 15, 2012)

CI DO on top of the stove.


----------



## gadzooks (Jun 15, 2012)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> Stove top to brown meat cubes.  Transfer into the slow cooker with veggies and cook until tender.  Pour off juices, make roux, add roux to boiling juices to make a kind of Espanole, add back into the slow cooker.  Correct the seasonings.
> 
> Alternate method:  Brown meat in a lightly oiled pressure cooker pot.  Add veggies and water to cover (about 2 cups).  Put the lid on and cook under pressure for 20 to 30 minutes.  Make sauce as done in first method.  Correct the seasonings.
> 
> ...




Ditto here.


----------



## taxlady (Jun 16, 2012)

I have enamelled cast iron. I always make stew on the stove top, start to finish. I'll have to try using the oven when the weather cools off.


----------



## CraigC (Jun 16, 2012)

I've always done stews and pot roasts on the stove top.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jun 16, 2012)

Buon Giorno,

Stews: Stove top in Dutch Oven ...

Roasts: Oven in Roasting Pan ... 

Have nice wkend,
Margaux Cintrano.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Jun 16, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> If you're making a stew (or a pot roast), I don't think it will taste any different whether you cook it in the oven or on the stovetop.


I agree. I've done it both ways and don't think it makes much difference, either. One note: if it's on the stovetop, it needs to be stirred occasionally just to keep it from sticking on the bottom, whereas in the oven it can be left alone.

I also agree with the "seasonal" logic. To be perfectly honest, I just don't eat stews or even think about them much during non-winter months.


----------



## CraigC (Jun 16, 2012)

Steve Kroll said:


> I also agree with the "seasonal" logic. To be perfectly honest, I just don't eat stews or even think about them much during non-winter months.


 
If we didn't make stews and pot roasts, which are some of my favorite dishes, when it isn't cool/cold, we might never have any!


----------



## taxlady (Jun 16, 2012)

Steve Kroll said:


> I agree. I've done it both ways and don't think it makes much difference, either. One note: if it's on the stovetop, it needs to be stirred occasionally just to keep it from sticking on the bottom, whereas in the oven it can be left alone.
> 
> I also agree with the "seasonal" logic. To be perfectly honest, I just don't eat stews or even think about them much during non-winter months.


So, for in the oven, what temp? How long? Do I just brown the meat and deglaze the pan on the stove top and then add stuff and shove it in the oven?


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 16, 2012)

taxlady said:


> So, for in the oven, what temp? How long? Do I just brown the meat and deglaze the pan on the stove top and then add stuff and shove it in the oven?



Sear the meat, sauté the veggies, add the seasonings and liquids.  When you get to the bring to a boil and reduce to a simmer, it goes into the oven.  I use 350º F for the oven.


----------



## Cerise (Jun 16, 2012)

Any time of the year - stove top or slow cooker.  I sear the meat first.  Pressure cooker is another way to go.  Boeuf Bourguignon is one of my favorites.


----------



## taxlady (Jun 16, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> Sear the meat, sauté the veggies, add the seasonings and liquids.  When you get to the bring to a boil and reduce to a simmer, it goes into the oven.  I use 350º F for the oven.


Thanks, sounds good.


----------



## Rocklobster (Jun 22, 2012)

If the stew is predominately meat, like a Bourguignon or Carbonade, I like to do it for a long time on lowish temps in the oven,. When I do a classic stew with carrots and potatoes I like to start my meat with onions, garlic, herbs etc.,  first on the stovetop and let it go for an hour on simmer, then I add my veg and finish it off either on the stovetop or i toss it in the oven for another hour or so. It's all the same.
But then again, when I do a Swiss Steak I will do it on the stove top. So, I guess it really doesn't matter to me. Just habit.....


----------



## RPCookin (Jun 30, 2012)

Soma said:


> Right, Bill!
> 
> Well we do have a vent hood over the stove, which goes to the outdoors, so I'm guessing the oven will definitely make the house hotter than stovetop.
> 
> ...



If you have a gas grill anything like mine, it works fine as an oven too.  I've roasted chicken, slow smoked pork butt and ribs, done lots of such cooking on my old Weber Genesis gas grill.  Now I have a brand new Napoleon Prestige that I'm still learning how to use, but it will roast just fine on indirect heat.  

I would thnk that you can easily maintain 350° with just a single burner on medium if your grill allows such flexibility, and that doesn't use as much gas as you might think.  I've smoked and slow cooked a pork butt for up to 8 hours on less than a 1/4 of a tank.  That lets you do roasts without heating up the house, and down here in the summer that's a big deal.  The AC works hard enough as it is to keep the house in the low to mid 80's.


----------

